# Excellent Fully Wireless Earbuds



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I saw the discussion about the Bluetooth wireless speaker and it got me thinking about earbuds. What does everyone use while they mow? I had only tried cheapo ones from WalMart and had been really disappointed. I recently order the Smartomi Q5 set from Amazon and I have been loving them. Very good sound and excellent bass. They also are noise reducing. I can still hear my mower but they do a good job of drowning it out. Battery life is only about 2 hours but I can get my lawn done in that time.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Skullcandy is my no.1 I have both in ear (gym, mowing, life) and over the ear (DJing). Not super expensive and awesome sound quality. My in ears have about a 6 hour battery life on them.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> Skullcandy is my no.1 I have both in ear (gym, mowing, life) and over the ear (DJing). Not super expensive and awesome sound quality. My in ears have about a 6 hour battery life on them.


 :thumbup:

I get around 8 hours or so out of mine. I don't think i paid much more than 40 for them.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I bought a pair of Beats X to try with my iPhone. So far I like them. I mowed with them tonight and they worked well. First day with them, have lots of playing around but battery life seems incredible. I probably got the advertised 8hours today out of them.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I've got a pair of jaybird x3's. Not fully wireless but they're Bluetooth and have about 6hrs battery life. Very comfortable and they block out a lot of outside noise. I absolutely hate their software though. It constantly interrupts my music while I now to tell me it's connecting and disconnecting from my computer inside. The announcement for low battery is not at the same volume as the music so if you're listening at a low volume inside the alert always scares the pants off of me. I'll stick with Bose next time.


----------

